# Rest in Peace Cadbury



## kirst3buns (Mar 9, 2008)

2000 Easter Bunny to March 8, 2008












You were our first house bunny and brought so much love and joy to our home. We will miss you so much.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh no... so sorry you lost him, Kirstin. :sad: He was such a sweetheart. 

You took such good care of him. 

We're in his debt forbringing you into the bunny world.

RIP Cadbury...:rip:I was hoping you'd stay a little longer. 



sas :cry1:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Binky Free at the Bridge Cadbury.:rainbow:

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 9, 2008)

:sad::hug:


----------



## magic_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

sorry for your lost:rip:cadbury


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 9, 2008)

RIP little guy. He was a happy little fella wasn't he?


----------



## trailsend (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm sorry for your lost of Cadbury. :rainbow:


----------



## Haley (Mar 9, 2008)

Kirsten,

I just cant believe your beautiful boy is gone. He was such aspecial littleboy- so full of personality. He was so lucky to be with your family during his last few years.






Rest in peace little one, Im so sorry I couldnt have known you longer. You were really a special one. I know youre in a better place now, free from pain.

-Haley


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 9, 2008)

Awww I'm so sorry  Sweet Cadbury will be very missed. I hate to think of how you must be feeling right now. :hug:


----------



## Evey (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't know what to say that would be of any comfort to you except that I'm truly sorry, and if you need anything, I'm here. 

Cadbury lived a good, long life with you and your family.

:rainbow:

-Kathy


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 10, 2008)

I am so sorry...


----------



## Becca (Mar 10, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss - he was such an adorable bunny :hug:


----------



## kirst3buns (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words and support. I couldn't really write much this weekend when I posted this. 

Cadbury was with us for the last three years of his life as my daughter's pet, but he was such a sweet boy that he has a special place in all of our hearts. He was such an attention seeker and loved pets and nose rubs. Every night when my husband tucked my daughter in, Cadbury would run up to his shelf in his cage and beg to be "tucked in" too. My husband had grown quite fond of rubbing his nose for about 5 minutes every night while tucking in my daughter. My daughter spent a lot of time laying on her floor reading with Cadbury. We had to give Cadbury his own book or he would try to eat Erin's book. I will miss him very much. He had a good life with us and I know his previous owners took good care of him too and found us to take care of him when they knew that he wasn't getting the attention he needed. Cadbury introduced us to the world of house rabbits and how wonderful they are. I know that Cadbury is at peace and we will never forget him.


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 10, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## momofmany (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Cadbury.


----------



## opal and nike b (Mar 19, 2008)

Im so sorry, but im glad we got to meet him :bigtears:

love the b's


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 20, 2008)

I just wanted to say that I'm so sorry for your loss. He was such a special bunny. 

Thank you for sharing him with us.

Peg


----------

